# Shimano Spirex handle options



## Flash

Have replaced the double handles of my Spirex reels with Sedona single handles and they are a perfect replacement. Been a long time fan of the Solstace rear drag reel and when that was discontinued, reluctantly tried Spirex reels. Really like the self centering bail and the trigger release - but never liked the double handle. Through some research, found that the frames on the Sedona models are similar enough to the Spirex that the single handles are interchangeable. The Part number for the 4000 series models is RD12854. Cost $12.47 plus shipping. I bought 3, one for each of my Spirex 4000 rear drags and couldn't be happier. I suspect that one would want to order the handle that matches their series - in other words a 1500 series or a 2500 series or a 4000 series. 

Anyways - just thought I'd share in case anyone else preferred the single over the double handle. Just call Shimano customer service and order by part number. Schematics of all the Shimano reels are on line including part numbers.

Again - Sedona handle part number RD12854 fits a Spirex 4000RG series reel.

Flash


----------



## sfw1960

Nice stuff Flash!
I think the handles my friend may have wanted are for the 4000, but I'm pretty sure his reels are quite a bit older though.


VERY NICE!


RAS


----------

